# t-Dash Chassis six months later



## DrBonex (Oct 13, 2013)

Now that we have had our T-Dash Chassis for six months or longer and have had a chance to break them in and run them extensively. What do you think?
I have a couple that were better than the others but overall, I say they are superb.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

They are hands down a very good running chassis, I have some left stock, 2 modified similar to Fray rules and they all are still top notch after many runs. I cant wait to get my hands on some of the Fray legal arms.

Boosted


----------



## bluesguy (Feb 17, 2010)

I picked up a couple when they came out, and after break-in and some tweaking really like them. 
Am also looking forward to trying the 2 lam arms.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Our club bought 15 for our annual invitational race. One of the guys went through them and got them all tuned up and pretty equal. They looked really good with Dash Cobra bodies. We had 10 guys turn out and we just drew for the cars and then raced. Had 2 chassis that needed to be swapped for others because they slowed down a bit. But later cleaning and tuning picked them back up. Had a great time with really equal racing. We're now talking about a separate class for them because it just doesn't take much work for them to outrun the stock t-jet class.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

No problems with mine,they outrun most stock t-jets out of the box but of course the magnets and arm help in that area alot.The only thing I did have to work on was the gears are noisy but some lapping took that right out.so all in all its a hit,a bonafide hit and im very happy to have them.
Chris


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

My only complaint is I don't have money to buy some more at the moment.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Dan has delivered an amazing chassis at very little cost. Dash can do no wrong in my books. I love their bodies; and can't wait for the Atlas 36 coupe release. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I love their bodies; and can't wait for the Atlas 36 coupe release


I am still waiting for the yugo!!
what? I will be waiting forever?? OHHH the Humanity!!:jest:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Did you miss out on the Dash Yugo slotking ? That's my favorite one; I especially love the Bright Yellow, I got 2 of those. Nobody can do the Yugo body justice like Dash can ! :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pictures please, I missed that one

Boosted


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Unfortunately I do not have a camera; otherwise you could all see the beauty of these Dash Yugo Bright Yellow bodies as well. Every detail of the beautiful Yugo has been captured by Dash. It truly is a work of Art. :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I have never seen a Dash Yugo.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

A/GS said:


> Did you miss out on the Dash Yugo slotking ? That's my favorite one; I especially love the Bright Yellow, I got 2 of those. Nobody can do the Yugo body justice like Dash can ! :thumbsup::wave:


A/GS. you haven't been here long enough for people to know if you are joking or knot. an LOL or a :jest: would have helped.

There never was a Hugo in HO. People would not by them in 1:1, I doubt any one would want an HO Hugo (well their might be a few)
hojoe


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

sorry
but i thought was funny
I almost said something, but decided to see how long it would go:wave:



> People would not by them in 1:1


do not tell that to my wife!! she was so happy when she purchased it!!
of evil be went to the joke store and hooked a little device that popped, and blew out smoke!!
boy did she freak out


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry about that, ....you guys are right they aren't Yugo bodies. My eyesight must be getting worse. Actually they're both Roadrunner bodies. But it's an honest mistake anyone could make. The Yugo and Roadrunner look almost identical. :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

back in the day I was going to buy a Yugo body and a samari 4x4 from a junkyard
and put the Yugo body on the samari chassis.
so that way i would have a Yugo anywhere.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to drive tow trucks, and one of our biggest customers had the Yugo market cornered... I towed an awful lot of Yugos in my day!!  Sometimes, the same one week after week!!

I always wanted to take 3 of them and make a stretch limo out of them... Maybe put the nose at both ends, so if one drive line crapped, I could drive it (hopefully) back home on the other!!


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*T-dash chassis 6 months later*



DrBonex said:


> Now that we have had our T-Dash Chassis for six months or longer and have had a chance to break them in and run them extensively. What do you think?
> I have a couple that were better than the others but overall, I say they are superb.


T-DASH CHASSIS 6 MONTHS LATER
All I can say is I sold many T-Dash Chassis on our web site _slotsnstuff.com_ and didn't have any major complaints... Many repeat customers.... Sold Out every order I received from Dan...I am Sold Out right now... and have Prepaid orders waiting for more... I am getting 200 more next week.. out of another 1000 chassis ordered... After these Dan will be selling directly from his site... WHEN HIS SITE OPENS IN THE FALL - LETS SHOW OUR SUPPORT - so Dan can have funds for his new projects.... Tom Stump, Jag Hobbies and myself (SlotsnStuff) will still be selling Dash-Motorsports products too... Slotsnstuff


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Andrew/Slot~N~Stuff..... you've been a GREAT Promoter for this Chassis right from the Start, Kudos to you my Friend :thumbsup:


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Andrew/Slot~N~Stuff..... you've been a GREAT Promoter for this Chassis right from the Start, Kudos to you my Friend :thumbsup:


Ralph, Thank you, 

We must remember it is only possible because of Dan (Danny Tantrum)(Dash Motorsports)... without Dan none of this would be....
Also Tom Stump n Jag Hobby have been a big part these chassis and Dash Products.. and Ralph I know you have always done what you could to let everyone know in advance what's coming... and great write-ups.. here and on slot car illustrated...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I haven't run the T-Dash chassis a lot yet, but I like what I see so far. A little oil and tweaking and Z O O M ..... away it goes.


----------

